# please help



## Skyler Nell (Apr 9, 2010)

I think my tortoise really may be sick. His eyes look a bit swollen, but they have looked this way for quite awhile. I soaked him in warm water today with a spoonful of carrot baby food in it. I let him sit out in the sun during the day today since it was warm but he just doesn't seem well to me. He's very lethargic and doesn't walk around at all and hardly opens his eyes. He kicks his feet and moves his head around. He ate quite a bit a couple days ago and the same a couple days before. I have just changed his surroundings and his previous ones were not very good. Does anyone have any input on if he is just still sleepy after hibernation or if he is sick and what he could possibly be sick with? I am not familiar with turtle diseases... I think I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow, any suggestions of a good vet in the Orange County area?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 9, 2010)

A visit to the vet sounds like a good idea. Dr. Greek is in Orange County. I've never been to him, but I've only heard excellent things about him. Good luck!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 9, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> A visit to the vet sounds like a good idea. Dr. Greek is in Orange County. I've never been to him, but I've only heard excellent things about him. Good luck!



Thanks! Do you think/know of anything that could be wrong??


----------



## Candy (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got Fernando last week so I'm not an expert on DT's, but I did read something about one of them coming out of hibernation with an RI infection. I know that Fernando's owner Walter had taken him in for that in February and he also took him to Dr. Greek. He is supposed to be very good Walter says. Here is his address if you decide to go and see him. 23687 Via Del Rio, Yorba Linda, CA 92887 and his phone number is (717) 463-1190. When Walter took Fernando the doctor checked him over so good Walter couldn't believe it. He checked everything Walter said. Good luck and let us know. Today Fernando wasn't as active as yesterday either, but I think it's because it was colder today then the last few days. He didn't seem to eat as much, but he still ate and drank water when I was watering the backyard.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> I just got Fernando last week so I'm not an expert on DT's, but I did read something about one of them coming out of hibernation with an RI infection. I know that Fernando's owner Walter had taken him in for that in February and he also took him to Dr. Greek. He is supposed to be very good Walter says. Here is his address if you decide to go and see him. 23687 Via Del Rio, Yorba Linda, CA 92887 and his phone number is (717) 463-1190. When Walter took Fernando the doctor checked him over so good Walter couldn't believe it. He checked everything Walter said. Good luck and let us know. Today Fernando wasn't as active as yesterday either, but I think it's because it was colder today then the last few days. He didn't seem to eat as much, but he still ate and drank water when I was watering the backyard.



Thank you so very much! I'm going to take him in tomorrow just to be safe! I'm just so nervous! Ugh!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2010)

Swollen eyes are a good indicator of health issues in tortoises. The first step ought to be to examine your set up and temps. I remember your set up coming together nicely, but I don't remember your temps. Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night temps. How about a recent pic? Generally, when I see lethargy and eye issues, my first step will be to warm things up a bit. 10-15 degrees higher around the clock. Keep the whole enclosure around 80 at night. I remember you mentioning this problem in the past, so this seems like a chronic problem. A visit to Dr. Greek sounds like a good idea to me at this point. Our advice here on the forum doesn't seem to be doing the trick, so before things get any worse, I'd get him in. Maybe the vet will catch some missing element of your housing or care that can only be seen in person.

CDTs are pretty hardy in the right environment, but I've seen them be pretty sensitive in the wrong areas. We used to get sickies in all the time when I worked in a pet shop in Hermosa Beach. We'd move them out to my buddies place in Whittier and they'd turn right around. How close to the beach are you? Do you get that cold clammy ocean breeze often where you live. If so, a CDT may never thrive or even survive there. In my experience a vet visit won't help you if this is your problem. Do you have a friend or family member in a drier, more inland area than where you are?

I don't know exactly how to explain it. We all say maintain humidity, but then blame humidity for URTIs. This is a common problem in Leopards too. You need high humidity to help young ones grow a healthy, smooth shell, but at the same time you need dry desert air for their lungs. Think of it this way. In the wild they stay underground in their humid burrows most of the time, but they come up to eat and warm up periodically during the day. During this above ground time the air in their natural environment is very dry and usually hot, NOT usually cold and clammy. Nobody could keep them very healthy for very long in Hermosa Beach. Well, nobody that I ever met.

Let us all know if you figure this out. One way or another, we could all learn from your experience.


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 9, 2010)

I took Penelope to Dr. Greek last year. He's very friendly and invested in your pet. I liked his office and his entire team. Ask a lot of questions and get your mileage out of the visit. Good Luck.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Swollen eyes are a good indicator of health issues in tortoises. The first step ought to be to examine your set up and temps. I remember your set up coming together nicely, but I don't remember your temps. Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night temps. How about a recent pic? Generally, when I see lethargy and eye issues, my first step will be to warm things up a bit. 10-15 degrees higher around the clock. Keep the whole enclosure around 80 at night. I remember you mentioning this problem in the past, so this seems like a chronic problem. A visit to Dr. Greek sounds like a good idea to me at this point. Our advice here on the forum doesn't seem to be doing the trick, so before things get any worse, I'd get him in. Maybe the vet will catch some missing element of your housing or care that can only be seen in person.
> 
> CDTs are pretty hardy in the right environment, but I've seen them be pretty sensitive in the wrong areas. We used to get sickies in all the time when I worked in a pet shop in Hermosa Beach. We'd move them out to my buddies place in Whittier and they'd turn right around. How close to the beach are you? Do you get that cold clammy ocean breeze often where you live. If so, a CDT may never thrive or even survive there. In my experience a vet visit won't help you if this is your problem. Do you have a friend or family member in a drier, more inland area than where you are?
> 
> ...



Well I live in Anaheim so not really to cold and clammy. Mostly warm and sunny and no ocean breeze. Could it be an URI?? It seems to fit his syptoms after someone suggested it to me? If so, is that curable?



Madortoise said:


> I took Penelope to Dr. Greek last year. He's very friendly and invested in your pet. I liked his office and his entire team. Ask a lot of questions and get your mileage out of the visit. Good Luck.



Thank you! I'm going in tomorrow!!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hang in there ... URIs can be treated and your little one will be fine.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 10, 2010)

One thing I want to mention - I do not think that this tortoise ever actually WAS hibernating. I think his lethargy is due to something that has been going on for some time.

Just for reference, these are the other threads about him.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13652.html

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13745.html

Also, Skyler, use the whole jar of baby food in the soak, and do it every day.

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 10, 2010)

Tom said:


> Swollen eyes are a good indicator of health issues in tortoises. The first step ought to be to examine your set up and temps. I remember your set up coming together nicely, but I don't remember your temps. Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night temps. How about a recent pic? Generally, when I see lethargy and eye issues, my first step will be to warm things up a bit. 10-15 degrees higher around the clock. Keep the whole enclosure around 80 at night. I remember you mentioning this problem in the past, so this seems like a chronic problem. A visit to Dr. Greek sounds like a good idea to me at this point. Our advice here on the forum doesn't seem to be doing the trick, so before things get any worse, I'd get him in. Maybe the vet will catch some missing element of your housing or care that can only be seen in person.
> 
> CDTs are pretty hardy in the right environment, but I've seen them be pretty sensitive in the wrong areas. We used to get sickies in all the time when I worked in a pet shop in Hermosa Beach. We'd move them out to my buddies place in Whittier and they'd turn right around. How close to the beach are you? Do you get that cold clammy ocean breeze often where you live. If so, a CDT may never thrive or even survive there. In my experience a vet visit won't help you if this is your problem. Do you have a friend or family member in a drier, more inland area than where you are?
> 
> ...



Warm and moist is fine, cold and moist is not. There's a CDT who has lived on the Oregon coast for over 30 years. It's cold and wet there so how did he grow so old there? I know of a couple of Leopards who live in Washington state. But I also know of several Leopards who have died in Washington state. Most experienced keepers who I talk to here say you can't keep Leopards in Washington state due to it's cold humidity.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 10, 2010)

Update!
Went to the vet today. She was very nice. Said that they couldn't do any blood work because of his small size but suspected some sort of infection. Put him on an anti-biotic called Baytril. After receiving the first dose he opened his eyes and begin kicking his feet around, which gives me some hope. The vet also suggested I syringe feed him a little bit before he can eat on his own, either carrot or squash baby food. Is this okay for him? She said to soak twice a day from now on. He seems to be a little stronger now, even crawled into a corner! Also can someone tell me how you keep the enclosure humid enough?? A squirt bottle onto the substrate? or a moist sponge in their hide?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 10, 2010)

Did they give him a shot of Baytril? It stings - that's probably why he kicked - but still a good sign that he has strength. What vet did you go to?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 10, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Did they give him a shot of Baytril? It stings - that's probably why he kicked - but still a good sign that he has strength. What vet did you go to?



No they syringed it into him mouth. I went to the tri-city vet hospital. Dr. Greek was closed and I wanted to get him in right away. I would definitely recommend this place though. They really seemed to know what they were doing and the vet was a tort owner herself! Two russians


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 11, 2010)

What city is that in?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 11, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> What city is that in?



It's in Fullerton, on Placentia Ave. Wasn't cheap but they did a good job. Donatello seems to be improving! If startled he does that hiss thing and if I touch his arms or feet he will draw them back now  Not limp like before!!


----------

